# αποτίω ή αποτίνω; εκτίω ή εκτίνω;



## nickel (May 1, 2012)

Τι στάση μπορείς να τηρήσεις σε μια περίπτωση σαν την παρακάτω;

Σε πλαίσιο του ΛΝΕΓ (και, με το ίδιο νόημα, σε πλαίσιο του Ορθογραφικού) διαβάζουμε για τα ρήματα *αποτίω* και *εκτίω*:

*αποτίνω ή αποτίω; εκτίνω ή εκτίω;* Στην Αρχαία Ελληνική χρησιμοποιήθηκαν δύο διαφορετικά στη σημασία τους ρήματα: τα *τίνω* (_τίσω, έτισα_) και *τίω* (_τίσω, έτισα_). Το _τίνω_ σήμαινε «πληρώνω, ξεπληρώνω, αποδίδω», το _τίω_ (από όπου το _τι-μή_) σήμαινε «τιμώ». Από τον μέλλοντα και τον αόριστο των δύο ρημάτων που συνέπιπταν (_τίσω, έτισα_), επήλθε από την αρχαία εποχή σύγχυση ανάμεσα στα δύο ρήματα, που επεκτάθηκε και στους νεότερους χρόνους. Αυτά ως προς τα απλά ρήματα _τίνω_ και _τίω_. Από μόνο το ρ. _τίνω_ σχηματίστηκαν τα σύνθετα ρ. _*αποτίνω*_ και _*εκτίνω*_ — *_αποτίω _και *_εκτίω_ δεν σχηματίστηκαν ποτέ! Άρα, και σημασιολογικώς και μορφολογικώς (από πλευράς σχηματισμού) είναι ορθότερα τα _αποτίνω φόρο τιμής_ (όχι _αποτίω_...) και _εκτίνω ποινή_ (όχι _εκτίω_...), με παράγωγα: _απότιση_ και _έκτιση_. […]

Κανένα από τα άλλα λεξικά δεν κάνει αυτή τη διάκριση, κανένα δεν προσθέτει τον χαρακτηρισμό «(εσφαλμ.)» μπροστά από τα _αποτίω_ και _εκτίω_. Το ΛΚΝ λέει: 
αποτίνω & αποτίω, εκτίω & εκτίνω (πρωτιά στα _αποτίνω_ και _εκτίω_).
Το Μείζον: αποτίνω & αποτίω, εκτίνω & εκτίω.
Το ΜΕΛ: αποτίνω και αποτίω, εκτίω και (σπανιότερα) εκτίνω. 

Ακριβώς. Αν κοιτάξουμε και τα ευρήματα στο Google, η σχέση _αποτίνει_ προς _αποτίει_ είναι 23:52, αλλά η σχέση _εκτίνει_ προς _εκτίει_ είναι 1:100!

Τι συμβουλή δίνουμε στον διορθωτή; Να δέχεται και τα κατά ΛΝΕΓ «εσφαλμένα» αφού έχουν τόση διάδοση; Να δέχεται μόνο αυτά (_αποτίει, εκτίει_) λόγω διάδοσης, γιατί αν γράψεις «εκτίνει ποινή» μπορεί να σε κοιτάξουν και περίεργα; Γιατί πρέπει να είναι πάντα μπούσουλας το πώς το έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι και όχι το πώς το λένε οι ζωντανοί;

Άσε πια που τα –_ν_– μπορεί να προκαλέσουν και άλλου είδους λάθη:
Η ΝΥ *αποτείνει "φόρο τιμής" στο Apollo Theater (τίτλος στο Πρώτο Θέμα)

Τέτοια τερατάκια με το *_αποτείνει_ βρήκα μερικές εκατοντάδες. Ενώ με _εκτείνει_ μόνο κάνα-δυο. Είδατε άμα δεν μιλάμε σαν τους αρχαίους;
:)


----------



## Rogerios (May 1, 2012)

Ξαναπέφτουμε στα μεγάλα υπαρξιακά ζητήματα... ;) Τα αποτίω και εκτίω χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα εδώ και πάρα, πάρα πολλά χρόνια, χωρίς καν να τ' ανταγωνίζεται κάποιο (παντελώς άγνωστο - ; - στη νέα ελληνική) αποτίνω ή εκτίνω. Και πράγματι αν δω ότι κάποιος "εκτίνει ποινή" θα μου φανεί παράξενο. Κι έτσι ξαναγυρίζουμε στο υπαρξιακό ερώτημα: υπάρχει λόγος να "διορθώσουμε" μια απολύτως εδραιωμένη και αποδεκτή λύση διότι οι Αρχαίοι μάλλον είχαν διαφορετικές επιλογές; Κατά τη γνώμη μου όχι (και πάντως όχι σε σημείο εξοβελισμού των εδραιωμένων λύσεων).


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι επίσης: Και πότε τα ένσημα χρήσης που μαζεύει μια λέξη επαρκούν για την υιοθέτησή της; ;)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8316-%CE%A4%CE%BF-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%8D%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%BA%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%81%CE%AE%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%86%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B6%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%B9&p=99176&viewfull=1#post99176


----------



## CatherineNk (Sep 26, 2012)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Το (από, εκ κλπ.)τίνω σημαίνει  πληρώνω, ξεπληρώνω, αποδίδω και έχει μέλλοντα τείσω και αόριστο έτεισα.
Το (από, εκ κλπ.)τίω σημαίνει τιμώ και έχει μέλλοντα τίσω και αόριστο έτισα.
Αυτά σύμφωνα με το λεξικό των αρχαίων ελληνικών Henry George Liddell and Robert Scott.
Άρα εκτίνω, θα εκτείσω, εξέτεισα την ποινή και αποτίω, θα αποτίσω, απέτισα φόρο τιμής. 

Τώρα, είναι όντως «μπούσουλας», όχι το «πως το έλεγαν οι αρχαίοι», αλλά το πως έχει δομηθεί η κάθε γλώσσα και οι λέξεις της. Διότι στην ιστορική τους εξέλιξη δεν «μαζεύουν ένσημα», αλλά γίνονται καθρέφτης των εγκεφαλικών λειτουργιών, καθώς και φορείς ιδιαίτερων, λεπτών νοημάτων, με την αποστέρηση των οποίων, χάνουν την λειτουργικότητά τους ως εργαλεία υψηλής έκφρασης.  
Βεβαίως, όταν οι εγκέφαλοι βρίσκονται σε διάχυση και η έκφραση σε νηπιακό επίπεδο, όλα αυτά είναι, τω όντι, περιττά.

Κατερίνα Κ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

Γεια σου, Κατερίνα, και καλωσήρθες. Ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες σου αλλά θα διαφωνήσω.

Όπως λέει το LSJ (και το ΛΝΕΓ στο #1) το _τίνω_ είχε επίσης τους τύπους _τίσω, έτισα_· από τη γραμματεία δεν λείπουν οι τύποι _εκτίσω_, _εξέτισα_ (Ἀλέξανδρος δὲ τὰ χρέα τοῖς δανείσασιν ὑπὲρ τῶν ὀφειλόντων αὐτὸς ἐξέτισε – Πλούταρχος | ἐξέτισε τὰ πρόστιμα, Διόδωρος, κ.ά.). Επίσης τα λεξικά (περιλαμβανομένου του LSJ) έχουν το αρχαίο _τίω_, αλλά δεν θεωρούν ότι έδωσε _αποτίω_ ή _εκτίω_. *Σήμερα* το «θα εκτείσω» θεωρείται ανορθογραφία και το διορθώνουμε. Ο προβληματισμός (εδώ, αλλά και γενικότερα) αφορά τον ενεστώτα: _εκτίω_ ή _εκτίνω_ ποινή; Αυτά που γράφτηκαν στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα, τέλος πάντων.

Πες μου όμως κάτι άλλο, κάτι που έχει σχέση με την ουσία του μηνύματός σου (μια κι αυτή με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από τη λανθασμένη πληροφορία για τα περιεχόμενα του LSJ ή τον τόνο που λείπει από τα _πώς_ — κάτι που ενίοτε, με τα δικά μου κριτήρια, είναι πιο ουσιαστικό από την επιλογή ανάμεσα σε _εξέτεισα_ και _εξέτισα_): από πού ως πού είναι σήμερα η έκφραση σε νηπιακό επίπεδο;


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2012)

CatherineNk said:


> Βεβαίως, όταν οι εγκέφαλοι βρίσκονται σε διάχυση και η έκφραση σε νηπιακό επίπεδο, όλα αυτά είναι, τω όντι, περιττά



Τωόντι περιττά, Κατερίνα.


----------



## CatherineNk (Sep 27, 2012)

Ακόμη και αν οι τύποι τίσω, έτισα απαντώνται, δεν κατανοώ γιατί αυτό ακυρώνει το τείσω, έτεισα, ή πως ακριβώς το εκτείσω ορίζεται ως ανορθογραφία αφού έχει γραμματική βάση. Το ίδιο και με το τω όντι/τωόντι, κατ’ αρχήν/καταρχήν (και όλες τις υπόλοιπες απαγορεύσεις της δημοτικής). Επίσης, ακόμη και αν δεν απαντώνται σύνθετα του τίω, γιατί αυτό μας εμποδίζει να συνθέσουμε εμείς, επιλέγοντας αυτό το ρήμα, ως ευστοχότερο νοηματικά από το τίνω; Βοηθήστε με. 

Σχετικά με την νηπιακή έκφραση, προσωπικά, πείθομαι από τον καθημερινό λόγο, αλλά και την λογοτεχνική παραγωγή των ελληνόγλωσσων ηλικίας 40 ετών και κάτω. Ωστόσο, το ίδιο παρατηρείται και με άλλες γλώσσες στον δυτικό κόσμο (οπωσδήποτε αγγλική και γαλλική στις οποίες έχω πρόσβαση).

Υσ. Έχετε δίκαιο σχετικά με το πώς, το αμέλησα διότι ήθελα απλώς να μεταφέρω την δική σας έκφραση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσες προκλήσεις μού/μάς βάζει το κειμενάκι σου (εκτός του ότι πάλι δεν έβαλες τόνο στο _πώς_ στην πρώτη πρώτη γραμμή :) ).

Μια αρχή για την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας είναι ότι εφαρμόζουμε τους κανόνες που έχουν συμφωνηθεί για να μην κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του και τους ενημερώνουμε σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις μας για τις αλλαγές που επιβάλλει η χρήση. Δεν είναι έτσι; Τι νόημα έχει να πάμε να ξεθάψουμε έναν αόριστο της αρχαίας τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει εδώ πρόβλημα αορίστου; Αν εσύ που ξέρεις αρχαία γράψεις «θα εκτείσω», εγώ που δεν ξέρω αρχαία και δεν ξέρω ότι είσαι τυμβωρύχος, πού θα καταλάβω ότι εμπνέεσαι από τύπο του Πλάτωνα που ποτέ δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει επίσημα παρέα με το «θα»; Δεν θα έχω κάθε δίκιο να τον διορθώσω;

Για τη «νηπιακή έκφραση» θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθείς σε χωριστό νήμα αν έχεις την καλοσύνη. Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον αν το περιορίσεις στη λογοτεχνία.


----------



## CatherineNk (Sep 27, 2012)

Ορίστε, αδιόρθωτη, λοιπόν!

Γενικώς συμφωνώ με αυτά που λέτε. Απλώς επειδή ετέθη το ζήτημα ζωντανών και πεθαμένων, αρχαίων και νέων, αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως τα ρήγματα είναι επίπλαστα, ενώ οι έννοιες (εκπεφρασμένες μέσα από τις λέξεις), συνεχείς. Δεν είναι τυμβωρύχος ένας άνθρωπος που εκφράζεται μέσω ενός τύπου που πλέον δεν είναι συνήθης, ή είναι αδόκιμος. Ίσα-ίσα, είναι δημιουργικός φορέας ιστορικότητας, ακόμη και εν αγνοία του. Το αν θα τον καταλάβει ο συνομιλητής/αναγνώστης του (με την διαφορετική του μορφωτική και –κυρίως- πολιτισμική καταβολή) είναι, συχνά, μικρότερης σημασίας.
Ίσως, λοιπόν, οφείλει ένας φιλόλογος να διορθώνει τους μαθητές με βάση αντικειμενικά κριτήρια. Αν όμως θέλουμε να αφουγκραζόμαστε την γλώσσα, καλό θα είναι να είναι να μην ψάχνουμε την δυναμική της στο παρόν μόνο, αλλά να πιάνουμε και τον αντίλαλό της από το παρελθόν. Διότι υπάρχει. Δεν τον επινοεί κανείς, ούτε τον επιβάλλει.

Αυτό είναι όλη η ουσία της παρέμβασής μου, κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω να προσθέσω σχεδόν τίποτα στις γνώσεις σας.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2012)

CatherineNk said:


> Πώς ακριβώς ... ορίζεται ως ανορθογραφία αφού έχει γραμματική βάση. Το ίδιο και με το τω όντι/τωόντι, κατ’ αρχήν/καταρχήν (και όλες τις υπόλοιπες απαγορεύσεις της δημοτικής).



Κατερίνα, δεν είναι το ίδιο το _κατ' αρχήν_ > _καταρχήν _με το _τωόντι_. Για το δεύτερο (ότι είναι μια λέξη) μαρτυρούν ο Δημητράκος και ο Σταματάκος. Για το πρώτο υπάρχει συλλογιστική πίσω από αυτό, δεν είναι θέσπισμα (και μάλιστα _απαγόρευση_). Συλλογιστική που δεν έχει να κάνει με το δίπολο δημοτική-καθαρεύουσα. Συνέπεσε χρονικά η μονολεκτική γραφή με τη μετάβαση από την καθαρεύουσα στη δημοτική, αυτό είναι όλο. Θα μπορούσε να έχει γραφτεί μονολεκτικά και επί καθαρευούσης. Όπως φερειπείν το δηλαδή (<δήλα δη).


----------



## CatherineNk (Sep 27, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες σας. Θα μπορούσατε να με παραπέμψετε στην σχετική παράγραφο του Σταματάκου, σας παρακαλώ; 
Το "τῷ ὄντι", πάντως, απαντά στα κείμενα, λ.χ. στην _Απολογία Σωκράτους_, 17D.
Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης και η συλλογιστική σχετικά με το "κατ' αρχήν". Δυστυχώς δεν το διδάχθηκα ποτέ, διότι δεν είμαι φιλόλογος και οι καθηγητές μου στο σχολείο περιορίζονταν στην υπογράμμιση του λάθους με κόκκινη μελάνη διότι "έτσι γράφεται στην δημοτική". Φυσικά θα μπορούσα να το έχω μελετήσει μόνη μου. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, ελπίζω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Γεια σου, Κατερίνα. Προλαβαίνω τον Earion, που θα σου απαντήσει αύριο. Προς το παρόν: γράφτηκε *τωόντι* σαν μία λέξη ήδη από τους βυζαντινούς χρόνους (το βρίσκω σε δύο κείμενα), γι' αυτό και στους νεότερους χρόνους τα λεξικά του Δημητράκου και του Σταματάκου το περιλαμβάνουν στις φράσεις που ήδη γράφονταν σαν μία λέξη πριν έρθει η δημοτική και ενώσει πολύ περισσότερες. Το παράδειγμα μάλιστα στον Δημητράκο είναι «τωόντι είχες δίκαιον», με υπογεγραμμένη κάτω από το ωμέγα. Και μάλιστα με αυτό το ασυνίζητο _δίκαιο_ που χρησιμοποιείς κι εσύ, αντί για το _δίκιο_. Αλήθεια, επειδή έχω δει κι άλλον να το γράφει αυτό: όταν μιλάς με φίλους, λες «Έχεις δίκαιο» (όπως π.χ το _αστικό δίκαιο_) ή «Έχεις δίκιο»;

Αν πάντως θέλεις να δεις πολλές και διάφορες, οπωσδήποτε ενδιαφέρουσες, απόψεις για τις δύο λέξεις που γράφονται πια σαν μία, υπάρχει ένα ωραίο νήμα που μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ. Αν θέλεις, μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε εκεί αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2012)

> Και μάλιστα με αυτό το ασυνίζητο _δίκαιο_ ...αντί για το _δίκιο_... όταν μιλάς με φίλους, λες «Έχεις δίκαιο» (όπως π.χ το _αστικό δίκαιο_) ή «Έχεις δίκιο»;




Έχω εκφράσει αρκετές φορές την ανάλογη απορία και πειστική απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει.
Έχει περισσότερο δίκιο κάποιος αν πούμε ότι έχει δίκαιο; Και είναι δίκαιο να λέμε το δίκιο δίκαιο, τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα;
Το δίκαιο δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το δίκιο (δεν γίνεται να πούμε ποινικό δίκιο ή αστικό δίκιο). Όμως η φράση _πόσο δίκιο έχεις _σημαίνει _τι σωστά που τα λες, πόσο κοντά στην αλήθεια βρίσκεσαι. _ Ή _έχεις κάθε δίκιο_ = έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα (να διαμαρτύρεσαι). Έχεις όλο το δίκιο με το μέρος σου = τα πάντα δείχνουν ότι λες/κάνεις το σωστό, ότι αυτό που λες ισχύει απολύτως.
Κατά συνέπεια, η χρήση της λέξης _δίκαιο_ εδώ μου φαίνεται άτοπη λόγω υπερβολής.
Επιπλέον, το δίκαιο παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε επίθετο (πχ. δίκαιο αίτημα), ενώ το δίκιο είναι ουσιαστικό.

Ωστόσο θα εξακολουθήσω να περιμένω ένα επιχείρημα που θα με πείσει για το αντίθετο. :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έχω εκφράσει αρκετές φορές την ανάλογη απορία και πειστική απάντηση δεν έχω πάρει.
> Έχει περισσότερο δίκιο κάποιος αν πούμε ότι έχει δίκαιο; Και είναι δίκαιο να λέμε το δίκιο δίκαιο, τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα;
> Το δίκαιο δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από το δίκιο (δεν γίνεται να πούμε ποινικό δίκιο ή αστικό δίκιο). Όμως η φράση _πόσο δίκιο έχεις _σημαίνει _τι σωστά που τα λες, πόσο κοντά στην αλήθεια βρίσκεσαι. _ Ή _έχεις κάθε δίκιο_ = έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα (να διαμαρτύρεσαι). Έχεις όλο το δίκιο με το μέρος σου = τα πάντα δείχνουν ότι λες/κάνεις το σωστό, ότι αυτό που λες ισχύει απολύτως.
> Κατά συνέπεια, η χρήση της λέξης _δίκαιο_ εδώ μου φαίνεται άτοπη λόγω υπερβολής.
> ...



Έχεις δίκαιο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Έχεις δίκαιο.



Μωρέ τα χίλια δίκια έχω, αλλά πού θα τα βρω;...


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μωρέ τα χίλια δίκια έχω, αλλά πού θα τα βρω;...


Να σου δώσω εγώ: έχω και αστικό, έχω και ποινικό, έχω και εταιρικό, ό,τι τραβάει η ψυχή σου από δίκαια.
Για δικαιοσύνη, περάστε τον επόμενο αιώνα, έχουμε παραγγείλει αλλά αργεί. Κάτι σποραδικές εμφανίσεις κατατάσσονται στα θαύματα, ίνα πληρωθεί το βρωθέν...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Έχω την αίσθηση, αλλά μπορεί να μη θυμάμαι καλά, ότι το έχω ακούσει από παλιότερους -- ιδίως από κυρίες. Επίσης ότι το έχω δει σε παλιά λογοτεχνία. Και 57.000 ανευρέσεις στο Γκουγκλ δείχνουν ότι πολύς κόσμος το γράφει έτσι.


----------



## P_Melas (May 22, 2020)

*Να "αποτίσω φόρο τιμής" ή κάπως αλλιώς;*



nickel said:


> ….
> Κανένα από τα άλλα λεξικά δεν κάνει αυτή τη διάκριση, κανένα δεν προσθέτει τον χαρακτηρισμό «(εσφαλμ.)» μπροστά από τα _αποτίω_ και _εκτίω_. Το ΛΚΝ λέει:
> αποτίνω & αποτίω, εκτίω & εκτίνω (πρωτιά στα _αποτίνω_ και _εκτίω_).
> Το Μείζον: αποτίνω & αποτίω, εκτίνω & εκτίω.
> ...


Καλημέρα κι από μένα.

Σας βρήκα, ψάχνοντας να βρω το σωστό, ανάμεσα στο "αποτίω" και στο "αποτίνω" και έπεσα πάνω στο νήμα.
Αποφάσισα μονομιάς να γίνω μέλος του φόρουμ, έκανα εγγραφή, "έφτιαξα" λίγο το προφίλ μου και το avatar μου και νά 'μαι!

(Παρένθεση: Αυτό το "νά 'μαι" πώς να το γράψει κανένας που όλα τα "λεξικά" των γνωστών κειμενογράφων - MS Word, Open Office, Libre Office, κλπ., το θεωρούν λάθος; Εγώ πάντως το γράφω με τόνο στο "νά" και βάζω την απόστροφο δίπλα στο 'μαι, τηρώντας έτσι τη λογική που προκύπτει από τον συνδυασμό τον λέξεων "να" και "είμαι", με τη συνένωση/σύνδεση της πρώτης λέξης με την τονιζόμενη συλλαβή "εί" του "είναι")

Συνεχίζω τη συζήτηση πάνω στο επίμαχο θέμα του νήματος. Και ρωτώ:
Τελικά δεχόμαστε το "αποτίω" με όλους τους χρόνους του και τις εγκλίσεις του (απότισα, να αποτίσω, κλπ.);


----------



## antongoun (May 22, 2020)

Καλημέρα, P_Melas, και καλώς όρισες.

Εδώ θα δεις την κλίση του αποτίνω/αποτίω κι εδώ την εξήγηση του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ (Μεγάλο Ηλεκτρονικό Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας) για την παράληλη χρήση του "αποτίω" και του "αποτίνω". Η εξήγηση:

Το αποτίω < αρχ. ἀποτίνω ‘ξεπληρώνω’ κατ’ επίδραση του ρ. _τίω _‘τιμώ, υπολογίζω αξία’ λόγω της σύμπτωσης του αορ. _ἔτισα _των δύο ρημάτων


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2020)

Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα!

Ευκαιρία να δούμε τι κάνουν τα νεότερα λεξικά.

Το Χρηστικό έχει λήμματα _*αποτίω*_ και *εκτίω*, όπου αναφέρονται δευτερευόντως οι τύποι _αποτίνω_ και _εκτίνω_. Υπάρχει και λήμμα *αποτίνω* με παραπομπή, αλλά όχι _εκτίνω_.

Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει λήμμα *αποτίνω* με παράλληλη μορφή το _αποτίω_ και παράδειγμα με «αποτίνουμε». 

Από την άλλη, έχει κύριο λήμμα το *εκτίω* με παράλληλη μορφή το _εκτίνω_ και παραδείγματα με «εκτίει» και «εκτίεται».

Η προσωπική μου εκτίμηση φαίνεται στο #1. (Το ερώτημα που θα με προβλημάτιζε είναι αν θα διόρθωνα ένα «αποτίνουν», ας πούμε.)


----------



## anepipsogos (May 22, 2020)

nickel said:


> (Το ερώτημα που θα με προβλημάτιζε είναι αν θα διόρθωνα ένα «αποτίνουν», ας πούμε.)



Προσωπικά, όλα τα χρόνια (από το 1983 αν θυμάμαι καλά) που διορθώνω/επιμελούμαι, όπου πετυχαίνω κάποιον να μου το γράφει "αποτίνουν" του λέω κι ένα μπράβο που είναι μάγκας και ξέρει την ιστορία της λέξης και το μπλέξιμο με το "τίω". Όπου πάλι μου το γράφουν "αποτίουν" σπολλάτη τους και το δέχομαι (αλλά χωρίς να δώσω συχαρίκια).

"Κακώς επεκράτησε το αποτίω", μας ενημερώνει ο Γ. Παπανικολάου ("Λεξικόν των ρημάτων της Αττικής Πεζογραφίας").

Ιδιαζόντως δηκτικός, όπως πάντα, ο Κων/νος Κόντος: "Μεμπτή είνε η επικρατήσασα συνήθεια καθ' ήν αντί του αποτίνω τίθεται το άνευ του Ν αποτίω. [...] Επάναγκες λοιπόν υπάρχει να εξελαθή εκ της φωνής ημών το υπ' αμαθίας παρεισηγμένον αποτίω και αποτίεται, να παραλαμβάνηται δε μόνον το αποτίνω και αποτίνεται [...]" ("Γλωσσικαί Παρατηρήσεις")


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2020)

P_Melas said:


> Αποφάσισα μονομιάς να γίνω μέλος του φόρουμ, έκανα εγγραφή, "έφτιαξα" λίγο το προφίλ μου και το avatar μου και νά 'μαι!
> 
> (Παρένθεση: Αυτό το "νά 'μαι" πώς να το γράψει κανένας που όλα τα "λεξικά" των γνωστών κειμενογράφων - MS Word, Open Office, Libre Office, κλπ., το θεωρούν λάθος; Εγώ πάντως το γράφω με τόνο στο "νά" και βάζω την απόστροφο δίπλα στο 'μαι, τηρώντας έτσι τη λογική που προκύπτει από τον συνδυασμό τον λέξεων "να" και "είμαι", με τη συνένωση/σύνδεση της πρώτης λέξης με την τονιζόμενη συλλαβή "εί" του "είναι")



Παρενθετικά κι εγώ: 

Άλλο το «να ’μαι» (να είμαι), χωρίς τόνο («Να ’μαι, λες, ο τελευταίος;) κι άλλο το «Να με κι εμένα»!

Για την πρώτη περίπτωση, στη Γραμματική Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας που ανεβάσαμε κι εδώ η απάντηση δίνεται έμμεσα, στο παράδειγμα:
Η αφαίρεση: η αποβολή του αρχικού φωνήεντος μιας λέξης, όταν η προηγούμενη τελειώνει σε φωνήεν. Στη θέση του γράμματος που αφαιρείται μπαίνει απόστροφος, π.χ. θα έρθει > θα ’ρθει.

Ωστόσο, πληρέστερη απάντηση βρίσκουμε σε άλλες γραμματικές, π.χ.
Ένας ρηματικός τύπος που έμεινε άτονος από αφαίρεση δεν ανεβάζει το τονικό σημάδι στην προηγούμενη λέξη, π.χ. μου ’δωσε (όχι μού ’δωσε), τα ’δειξε (όχι τά ’δειξε), να ’φερνε (όχι νά ’φερνε), θα 'λεγα (όχι θά ’λεγα), μου ’πε (όχι μού ’πε), που ’ναι (μπορεί να γραφτεί πού ’ναι, όταν η φράση αυτή, βρίσκεται σε ευθεία ή πλάγια ερώτηση).
https://e-tutor.blogspot.com/2019/03/blog-post_93.html

Άρα, δεν έχουμε πια «νάμαι» ή «νά ’μαι», ούτε «νά με». Η λογική (δεν βάζουμε πρόσθετους βοηθητικούς τόνους) είναι ίδια και σε άλλες σειρές με μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις:_ πες του το_.


ΥΓ. Υπάρχει και παλιότερη συζήτηση για το *να ’μαι / να με*: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6860


----------



## P_Melas (May 23, 2020)

*Ευχαριστίες και διορθώσεις...*



antongoun said:


> Καλημέρα, P_Melas, και καλώς όρισες.
> 
> Εδώ θα δεις την κλίση του αποτίνω/αποτίω κι εδώ την εξήγηση του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ (Μεγάλο Ηλεκτρονικό Λεξικό Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας) για την παράληλη χρήση του "αποτίω" και του "αποτίνω". Η εξήγηση:
> 
> Το αποτίω < αρχ. ἀποτίνω ‘ξεπληρώνω’ κατ’ επίδραση του ρ. _τίω _‘τιμώ, υπολογίζω αξία’ λόγω της σύμπτωσης του αορ. _ἔτισα _των δύο ρημάτων





nickel said:


> Καλωσόρισες κι από μένα!
> 
> Ευκαιρία να δούμε τι κάνουν τα νεότερα λεξικά.
> 
> ...





anepipsogos said:


> Προσωπικά, όλα τα χρόνια (από το 1983 αν θυμάμαι καλά) που διορθώνω/επιμελούμαι, όπου πετυχαίνω κάποιον να μου το γράφει "αποτίνουν" του λέω κι ένα μπράβο που είναι μάγκας και ξέρει την ιστορία της λέξης και το μπλέξιμο με το "τίω". Όπου πάλι μου το γράφουν "αποτίουν" σπολλάτη τους και το δέχομαι (αλλά χωρίς να δώσω συχαρίκια).
> 
> "Κακώς επεκράτησε το αποτίω", μας ενημερώνει ο Γ. Παπανικολάου ("Λεξικόν των ρημάτων της Αττικής Πεζογραφίας").
> 
> Ιδιαζόντως δηκτικός, όπως πάντα, ο Κων/νος Κόντος: "Μεμπτή είνε η επικρατήσασα συνήθεια καθ' ήν αντί του αποτίνω τίθεται το άνευ του Ν αποτίω. [...] Επάναγκες λοιπόν υπάρχει να εξελαθή εκ της φωνής ημών το υπ' αμαθίας παρεισηγμένον αποτίω και αποτίεται, να παραλαμβάνηται δε μόνον το αποτίνω και αποτίνεται [...]" ("Γλωσσικαί Παρατηρήσεις")



Καλημέρα σε όλους και πάλι και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και παρεμβάσεις σας.

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι όταν ξεκίνησα να γράφω κάποιο δικό μου "πόνημα", στην αρχή χρησιμοποίησα το "αποτίνω", γράφοντας "να αποτίνω φόρο τιμής". 

Στην πορεία όμως, διαβάζοντας όλα όσα έχουν γραφτεί, το διόρθωσα, ως υποτακτική του αορίστου και έγραψα "να αποτίσω φόρο τιμής", αφού σε αυτή την έγκλιση και σε αυτόν τον χρόνο, ο τύπος είναι κοινός και για τα δύο, το "αποτίνω" και το "αποτίω", ανεξάρτητα αν το ένα από τα δύο είναι ή όχι σωστό, με τη στενή γραμματολογική του έννοια ή αν έχει επικρατήσει ή όχι. Και το είχα κάνει, πολύ πριν θέσω το ερώτημα εδώ.

Οπότε, θεωρώ ότι το τελευταίο ("να αποτίσω") είναι σωστό και από τις δυο πλευρές, τουλάχιστον με όσα αποκόμισα από τις απαντήσεις σας.



nickel said:


> Παρενθετικά κι εγώ:
> 
> Άλλο το «να ’μαι» (να είμαι), χωρίς τόνο («Να ’μαι, λες, ο τελευταίος;) κι άλλο το «Να με κι εμένα»!
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα για την απάντηση (και εξήγηση), που αφορά στην ορθή γραφή του "να 'μαι" του "μου 'δωσε" κλπ. Ήταν πολύτιμη.

Αν και με τους σύγχρονους και "στενοκέφαλους" (_αν μου επιτρέπεται ο χαρακτηρισμός_) κανόνες της γραπτής γλώσσας (της δημοτικής) είναι παράδοξο να έχουμε δισύλλαβη ή και τρισύλλαβη γραφή, που ακούγεται σαν μια λέξη, χωρίς τονισμό κάποιας συλλαβής.

Θα διορθώσω οσονούπω όλα τα αντίστοιχα παρόμοια, που έχουν συμπεριληφθεί στο "πόνημα", για το οποίο αναφέρθηκα πιο πάνω.

Καλή σας μέρα.


----------



## anepipsogos (May 23, 2020)

P_Melas said:


> Καλημέρα σε όλους και πάλι και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και παρεμβάσεις σας.
> 
> Αν και με τους σύγχρονους και "στενοκέφαλους" (_αν μου επιτρέπεται ο χαρακτηρισμός_) κανόνες της γραπτής γλώσσας (της δημοτικής) είναι παράδοξο να έχουμε δισύλλαβη ή και τρισύλλαβη γραφή, που ακούγεται σαν μια λέξη, χωρίς τονισμό κάποιας συλλαβής.



Θεωρώ ότι έχει προβληματικά σημεία το ισχύον μονοτονικό. 
Το ζήτημα έχουν από ετών κατανοήσει και οι πλέον υπέρμαχοι του μονοτονικού (και δη της «Σχολής Θεσσαλονίκης»), όπως π.χ. ήταν ο Ευάγγελος Πετρούνιας, και ο Γ. Παπαναστασίου, που στο «Νεοελληνική Ορθογραφία: ιστορία, θεωρία, εφαρμογή», ΙΝΣ 2008: σελ. 455-458) καταδεικνύει τα προβληματικά σημεία και αναφέρει: (το ισχύον μονοτονικό) «έχει δεχθεί δικαιολογημένη κριτική (π.χ. Πετρούνιας), που επικεντρώνεται στο ότι στηρίζεται σε μηχανιστικούς κανόνες που έχουν να κάνουν με τον αριθμό των συλλαβών των λέξεων και όχι με τα πραγματικά δεδομένα του νεοελληνικού τόνου».


----------

